# Unitronic wideband ecu harness in TT



## AudiMan365 (Aug 24, 2014)

So I just installed my unitronic wideband ecu harness using a AWP ecu replacing my ATC narrowband ecu. Everything works perfectly, basically the only thing different you have to do from their instructions is remove pin #61 so your fans work correctly and use a razor modify the connector to 81 pin connector so they fit together...the more you know.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Any more details on "only thing different you had to do?" I have the harness in two of my TTs (one isn't running), and I have fan issues. Long story: recently replaced one fan that wasn't working and actually confirmed today that the car will overheat at idle if the AC isn't on. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AudiMan365 (Aug 24, 2014)

Once my car reaches about 220 degrees fahrenheit the fans kick on, I have a fmic which makes a HUGE difference over stock and prolongs it overheating


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I appreciate the response, but it didn't really answer much. I don't have a FMIC, and my fans didn't kick on yesterday with coolant at 111*C. I thought you were describing a known issue with the harness conversion and it's affect on the fan control module in TT's. What did you change or modify on the harness and why?


----------



## AudiMan365 (Aug 24, 2014)

I removed pin #61 so it would not interfere with the fan control module, if you don't remove it your fans will not work properly


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

AudiMan365 said:


> I removed pin #61 so it would not interfere with the fan control module, if you don't remove it your fans will not work properly


Not work properly how? What symptoms? The only thing I find when searching is people who have had the fans run constantly, which isn't the issue I'm having.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

20v master said:


> Not work properly how? What symptoms? The only thing I find when searching is people who have had the fans run constantly, which isn't the issue I'm having.


Your issue might be the low speed fan resistor blowing out which has nothing to do with the wideband harness conversion


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Your issue might be the low speed fan resistor blowing out which has nothing to do with the wideband harness conversion


Wouldn't the fan then not work?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Low speed fans would not work


----------



## kostas007 (Jan 30, 2012)

AudiMan365 said:


> So I just installed my unitronic wideband ecu harness using a AWP ecu replacing my ATC narrowband ecu. Everything works perfectly, basically the only thing different you have to do from their instructions is remove pin #61 so your fans work correctly and use a razor modify the connector to 81 pin connector so they fit together...the more you know.


hi there!!! pin #61!!! do have to do the same?i got audi tt 180hp quattro AJQ.so did Unitronic wideband ecu harness.....I have fan issues!!!! everthing is workin fine when the egine is running exept when the egine is hot and the fans are running at the time and I turn the injection off the fans stop running..and that moment I turn the injection on they start running again...so you think that's is happing with the pin 61.!!thank you.kostas


----------



## Rico_GTi (Apr 16, 2019)

kostas007 said:


> AudiMan365 said:
> 
> 
> > So I just installed my unitronic wideband ecu harness using a AWP ecu replacing my ATC narrowband ecu. Everything works perfectly, basically the only thing different you have to do from their instructions is remove pin #61 so your fans work correctly and use a razor modify the connector to 81 pin connector so they fit together...the more you know.
> ...



Removing white terminal #61 will FIX all A/C & FAN related issues involving unitronics wideband conversion. They don’t include this in their diy, would be helpful for people who are unaware and have to go researching to fix their issues. 

If you’re having fan & ac issues PRIOR to wideband conversion, removing pin #61 wouldn’t fix either issue.


----------



## kostas007 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Unitronic wideband ecu harness in T*

hi there just some good and bad news!!!so we did the 61 wire and cut it...it work and 2 fans working at the test at the workshop..but when the fans was working at the moment I turn the key off and the stop.and again I turn the key on and the start working again.so that's no normal as I know why?before I was narrowban when the engine was hot and stop the fans was working with the key off..so now does do that anymore...so what is next?as I tell you at the workshop both fans working and when I left I did about 30klm I open the hood and only the small fan was working..but before we cut the 61wire both fans working 100%...so what you think is the next step..thank you


----------

